# مقدمة العدد السابع عشر من مجلة ربان السفينة



## seasword (14 فبراير 2012)

http://www.assafinaonline.com/issue-word/381-seventeenth-issue-editorial


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 فبراير 2012)

تحية بحرية
1912...عام شكـل مفترق طرق للسفن التجارية، يدرك أبعاده غالبية صناع القرار في قطاع النقل البحري. فمن رحم غرق "السفينة التي لا تغرق"، ولدت أول إتفاقية معنيّة بسلامة الأرواح في البحار "SOLAS"، والتي لا تزال تتغير كل عام لتواكب تطوّر صناعة السفن وتشغيلها وإدارتها حتى وصلنا، في القرن الواحد والعشرين، إلى أمنها.
قد تكون الأسباب التي أدّت إلى غرق التايتانيك وفاجعة فقدان 1500 شخص قد عولجت على مر السنين، من عدم وجود رادار إلى وسائل الإتصال والإستغاثة عبر الأقمار الصناعية والإفتقار لعدد كاف من قوارب النجاة وغيرها من الأجهزة والمعدات التي تساهم في تأمين إبحار سالم وآمن.
إلا أنه بعد مئة عام على كارثة التايتانيك، لا زال هناك سببا واحدا عصيا على المعالجة حتى من خلال الأنظمة والقوانين الملزمة، ويشكل 80 % من أسباب الحوادث البحرية، وهو الخطأ البشري الذي أدى مؤخرا إلى فاجعة سفينة الركاب Costa Concordia، حيث لا تزال الأسباب الحقيقية التي دفعت ربانها إلى عدم الإلتزام بخط سير تعبره سفن هذه الشركة أكثر من مئة مرة في السنة، وتوجيه سفينة حمولتها 114 ألف طن وثمنها 450 مليون دولار أميركي إلى مسار غير مخطط له ملاحيا، مجهولة.
الكثير من التقارير الصحفية تشير إلى عدم قيام الربان بإبلاغ خفر السواحل الإيطالي عن حادث التصادم، والقول أنه "تماس خفيف" حين بادروا إلى الإتصال به، وعدم الإبلاغ عن الميلان العرضي الذي كان يزداد بشكل مطرد، فيما تؤكد تقارير أخرى تركه السفينة دون الإنتهاء من عمليات الإخلاء وبقاء 300 شخص على متنها، وغيرها تقول أن زميله القبطان السابق للسفينة يعيش على جزيرة Giglio التي اقترب منها وحصل ما حصل!
إذا بعد كل الإتفاقيات البحرية الدولية، وأنظمة إدارة السلامة على السفن، وما سننتظره من مزيد من التعديلات عليها بعد هذا النوع من الكوارث البحرية، عدنا إلى نقطة الصفر، إلى مسألة الطاقم ومعالجة قضية الوعي والإدراك بخطورة ونوعية العمل الذي يمارسونه على متن السفن، والإدارة الصحيحة عند وقوع أي طارئ.
وينطبق هذا الكلام ليس فقط على سفن الركاب، لا بل على كل أنواع السفن، إذ أن تطوير منهج عمل ورؤية محددة للطاقم هو الشأن الذي يجب الإنطلاق منه لزيادة عامل تقييم خطورة أي قرار، مهما كان من نوعه، وعدم الإنجرار نحو مسار يصل بالنهاية إلى تكرار سيناريوهات يظن البعض أنها لن تتكرر.
الربان هيثم شعبان..

وبدورى اشكر صاحب الموضوع على المتابعه واكمل اعداد المجله فشكرا له كثيرا


----------

